
Opsee Shutting Down Aug 31 - mrmch
https://blog.opsee.com/shutting-down-6bd3a312ebd4#.udgqrf8g1
======
smb06
Wow, that's rough. Monitoring space is very crowded. Hope the team gets on to
more fruitful adventures.

